# Visa Concerns



## cherriemae (May 14, 2013)

hi everyone! i would like to inquire about the type of visa I should apply.

im currently based in the philippines, but i have plans of relocation to new zealand. i've been submitting resumes online. i did got a couple of emails for interview, but they prefer a face-to-face interview. i would like to ask though, what kind of visa would u suggest for me if i were to go to new zealand? should i get a tourist visa first or apply for a working visa? i'm lost and in a dilemma here. if i apply for a tourist visa, i guess i will have to book a return ticket to manila too as proof that i have plans to return. but what if i'm lucky enough to pass the interview? can the tourist visa be changed to working visa? 

or if i apply for a working visa, i will be asked of an employment offer. hmm, so what do u guys suggest? many thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

cherriemae said:


> hi everyone! i would like to inquire about the type of visa I should apply.
> 
> im currently based in the philippines, but i have plans of relocation to new zealand. i've been submitting resumes online. i did got a couple of emails for interview, but they prefer a face-to-face interview. i would like to ask though, what kind of visa would u suggest for me if i were to go to new zealand? should i get a tourist visa first or apply for a working visa? i'm lost and in a dilemma here. if i apply for a tourist visa, i guess i will have to book a return ticket to manila too as proof that i have plans to return. but what if i'm lucky enough to pass the interview? can the tourist visa be changed to working visa?
> 
> or if i apply for a working visa, i will be asked of an employment offer. hmm, so what do u guys suggest? many thanks!


Hi,
I'd suggest setting up a meeting or an interview and come along on a visitor visa.
Lots of people use visitor visas to come and check out NZ and try to secure work.
It's not strictly written in black & white that it is allowed but on the flip side it isn't written that it isn't allowed.
You must have a return ticket or travel documents taking you out of the country wrote your visitor visa expires and you must have proof you have enough funds to cover your stay.
If you were successful in finding a skilled job then you can apply for a temp work visa, work to residence visa etc whilst in NZ as a visitor. With your employers help it shouldn't take long to secure assuming you are healthy and have as much paperwork as possible ready to be submitted.

Bit difficult to call really not knowing your age, qualifications, experience, type of work etc.
You may score really highly on a residency application via skilled migrant category ?

There's also the Working Holiday Visa which is a bit of both. Allows you to come as a visitor but also allows you to work - albeit not permanently, but you could apply for a work visa once you were here visiting and working under the WHV ?


----------



## cherriemae (May 14, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> I'd suggest setting up a meeting or an interview and come along on a visitor visa.
> Lots of people use visitor visas to come and check out NZ and try to secure work.
> It's not strictly written in black & white that it is allowed but on the flip side it isn't written that it isn't allowed.
> ...


hi! thanks for your reply. i'm applying for teacher aide posts in preschools and kindergartens. i took up postgrad studies in clinical psychology 

what's the difference between temporary work visa and working holiday visa?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

cherriemae said:


> hi! thanks for your reply. i'm applying for teacher aide posts in preschools and kindergartens. i took up postgrad studies in clinical psychology
> 
> what's the difference between temporary work visa and working holiday visa?


Main difference : You must have a job offer to secure a temp work visa but with the WHV you don't need a job offer. It allows you entry as a visitor but allows you to find work. See these links as there are other requirements.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/worktemporarily/

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/workingholiday/default.htm

Have you tried the points indicator for a residency application - have a go and see how many points you get ?
https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/


----------



## cherriemae (May 14, 2013)

i've tried the skilled migrant category points indicator, i scored merely 120 
i understand the points indicator is just a guide, but would u suggest applying for it even without the job offer?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

cherriemae said:


> i've tried the skilled migrant category points indicator, i scored merely 120
> i understand the points indicator is just a guide, but would u suggest applying for it even without the job offer?


No the points indicator isn't just a guide.
Those are the actual questions that have to be answered truthfully to calculate your score.
I'd recommend trying to increase the points before applying as you are unlikely to be selected with 120 points and no offer of work.

With a skilled job offer you should get an extra 60 taking you above the magic 140 for automatic selection to be invited to apply for residency.


----------



## cherriemae (May 14, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> No the points indicator isn't just a guide.
> Those are the actual questions that have to be answered truthfully to calculate your score.
> I'd recommend trying to increase the points before applying as you are unlikely to be selected with 120 points and no offer of work.
> 
> With a skilled job offer you should get an extra 60 taking you above the magic 140 for automatic selection to be invited to apply for residency.


oh gosh, i tried to tick yes on the job offer, and i got 170 points in total..so it seems i have to find a job 1st then to increase my chances.


----------

